# Specific shoes needed?



## okayhavefun (May 16, 2021)

Hello everyone! I just recently got hired from Target and last week was my first week. I love the work place this far. The people who trained me have all been nice and welcoming. I do have some questions though..I don’t want it to be too obvious that this is my first job and I have no idea what I’m doing. Is there specific shoes I have to wear?? I’m working in the Starbucks and I don’t really have any comfortable shoes other than my white tennis shoes. It’s my first day training at the Starbucks and I’m super nervous. If anyone has any helpful tips or tricks for first starting out I would love to hear!!

Also this Target is a little far from my comfortable traveling area. I want to transfer, but I don’t want it to be too soon or anything. I definitely don’t want to get “black listed” because I like working at Target this far and I want to work with them more but at a closer location. How long should I wait to transfer? Do we have to tell our HR to transfer? Or reapply for a transfer? How do we ask our HR to transfer?


----------



## DBZ (May 16, 2021)

Your white tennis shoes are fine, but they might get dirty. I don't think you can transfer in your first 90 days


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 17, 2021)

Please don’t wear white tennis shoes while working at starbucks, anything but white. Any close toad shoe of your choice, and NOT of liking should be fine.

Edit: toad.


----------



## StyleStar (May 17, 2021)

You won't be able to transfer for a minimum of 90 days. Please keep in mind your current store and your desired store have to approve your transfer.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

Why didn’t you apply at the closer store ? 
 If you did, and they were NOT hiring then it is unlikely they are accepting transfers.  There is either a position available or not. 

1. Any comfortable closed toe shoe - white not recommended if you want to keep them white Not because they are not allowed.
2. HR does the transfer for you - but will not before your first 90 days.
3.  Both stores must agree to the transfer - many times the other store wants to meet you before they accept.
4.  Don’t be nervous - everyone was new at some time - no question is stupid if you need to know the answer.  Trust your TL with all your questions - some tm’s may not have the correct answer.


----------



## vitabuel (Apr 3, 2022)

The yeezy boost 350 is my favorite. First and foremost, it is the original comfy sole, which is soft on the one hand yet extremely sturdy on the other. Second, the upper section of the sneaker is composed of an extremely elastic material, which allows the sneakers to fit snugly around the foot while without pressing against it or causing discomfort. The third feature is a ground-breaking lacing mechanism. You can't lace them up in the majority of cases. The foot will be snug in the shoe and will not fall out. Choose shoes that appeal to you and prioritize quality over money!


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 5, 2022)

The specific shoes you need are a pair of black ASICS non slip running sneakers. Good for arches and supports the foot


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2022)

Comfortable socks and gel insoles are your friends, too.😁


----------

